# Watch out for those snakes



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yesterday hubby ran over a young black snake that was sunning itself on the road. He was doing less than 10 mph and didn't see it before it happened.

Then he found where he accidentally mowed over a brown snake a couple days ago.

Around here a lot of snakes get smashed on the road. Most are so small you won't see them at all, especially the garter snakes that blend in with the pavement.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

I met a pretty good sized king snake in my garden last weekend. Scared the _$%_ out of me. I know he's still around somewhere, but I hope we don't cross paths again. Kinda glad he's around truthfully, but snakes creep me out bad.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Speaking of creeped out, I was pulling a couple studs out of a wall I was rebuilding yesterday. At one point I uncovered a bat that was hanging between a board and the osb. For some reason flying bats don’t bother me, but when they’re hanging there it freaks me out. I knocked him down so he could get the heck out of my way. 
Many snakes in my area too. They don’t bother me either, but unnerving when you move something out in the yard and they go slithering away.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

67drake said:


> Speaking of creeped out, I was pulling a couple studs out of a wall I was rebuilding yesterday. At one point I uncovered a bat that was hanging between a board and the osb. For some reason flying bats don’t bother me, but when they’re hanging there it freaks me out. I knocked him down so he could get the heck out of my way.


You didn't notice a pair of black Aldens and a cape on a nail did you?


----------



## pattys214garden (Jul 13, 2013)

ok are brown snakes poisonous


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

No, brown snakes in the United States are not venomous. Their technical common name is Dekay's Brown Snake.









Springtime Snake ID







www.ohiohistory.org





The above site has some good pictures.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

I've read there's an annual Rattlesnake Roundup in TX someplace every year...I've always wondered-- How do they get the lassos not to slide right off?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

doc- said:


> I've read there's an annual Rattlesnake Roundup in TX someplace every year...I've always wondered-- How do they get the lassos not to slide right off?


It's in Sweetwater Tx, and they don't use a lasso. Everybody knows real cowboys catch them with their bare hands.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

This one is in Freer, Texas.


http://www.therattlesnakeroundup.com/


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I saw a couple, yesterday. I am in Fl. so they have been out & about for awhile, now. I don't worry about snakes, unless it is a poisonous one in my yard.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

We had more rattlesnakes in WI than we do down here in the Ozarks. Mostly, we have black snakes and copperheads; the first is non-venomous, the second one is venomous and kind of snotty. We do have cottonmouth and water moccasins in the area, but I tend to not go into creeks and such, so no worries.

The black snakes keep the copperheads controlled, but sometimes, those silly black snakes figure out the "fast food" in my head house. After one of those incidents, the balance is off for a bit.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

His this thread got anything to do with all those commercials I keep seeing on TV about Reptile Dysfunction?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Coincidentally....

I spent some time and $$$ at the veterinarian yesterday.

My year old English Shepherd came in from his travels. He was limping. His right fore paw was swollen to twice its normal size.

Told him to get in the tub, washed the mud and slop off his paw, and found a few puncture holes. Called the vet, who said to bring him in, just to be on the safe side.

Yeah, the little goober got his paw bit. Shot of steroid, vial of pain pills, and $75 later, Captain Stubby Butt came home with me.

Next time, I'll just go ahead and treat him myself, now that I know what to do.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

My Guineas told me they had something this morning in the woods. A four foot garden snake. I sent it on its way.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

In some areas rattlesnakes are endangered. My farm is one of those areas!


----------

